#  Ernährung >   Heißhungerattacken bei Cortisoneinnahme, hilfe! >

## Smurf

*Hi zusammen,  
seit gestern muß ich Prednisolon nehmen, Einnahmeschema folgendermaßen: 
 3 Tage 60 mg
 3 Tage 40 mg
 8 Tage 20 mg
14 Tage 10 mg
14 Tage 5 mg 
dann erstmal Schluß. 
Nun habe ich gestern mittag und heute morgen diese 60 mg als Einmaldosis/Tag genommen, wie ich es auch machen soll. Ich habe aber richtig mit diesen Heißhungerattacken zu kämpfen, schon gestern abend hätte ich den halben Kühlschrank plündern können.  
Ich trinke sowieso recht viel am Tag, mittlerweile nicht mehr nur Tee, sondern auch wieder Wasser und Saftschorlen, aber leider helfen diese Sachen nicht viel, wenn man Heißhunger auf Käse, Negerküsse, Schoki, Leberwurst etc. hat. Davon abgesehen, daß meine Schränke diese Nahrungsmittel nicht beinhalten, ist es aber schon sehr schwer, nicht immer in der Küche nach Eßbarem zu suchen. 
Hat irgendeiner von Euch Tips außer Trinken? Obst und Gemüse esse ich auch, aber da kann ich roh nicht sooo viel von Essen, geht leider auf meinen Magen. 
Bin für alle Tips und Tricks dankbar. 
Liebe Grüße, Andrea*

----------


## Brava

Bei mir wirkt Kaffee gegen Hunger

----------


## Smurf

*Hi Brava,  
das probiere ich mal, trinke eigentlich nur morgens den Aufwachkaffee seit ein paar Wochen, aber wenn er vom Essen abhält, nehme ich ihn auch tagsüber, Danke Dir! 
Viele Grüße, Andrea*

----------


## Monsti

Hallo Andrea,  bitte keinen Kaffee bei Heißhunger unter Cortison!!! Davon wird's nämlich noch schlimmer. Ich hatte ständig Studentenfutter in der Tasche. Davon immer mal wieder etwas (!) nehmen und guuuuuuut durchkauen. Mir hatte es geholfen. Viel trinken ist auch gut - am besten Wasser pur.  Liebe Grüße von Angie

----------


## Klosterbruder

Richtig, 
Studentenfutter, besser noch Erdnüsse oder andere Nüsse 
wichtig ist überhaupt etwas körniger wie zuvor die Ernährung umzustellen.
In den mit olivenöl zubereiteten Löwenzahnsalat z. B. ein paar Walnüsse

----------


## Smurf

*Studentenfutter und Erdnüsse fallen leider flach wegen einer hochgradigen Nussallergie, aber trotzdem danke. Habe eben Tee getrunken und eine Brühe gelöffelt, danach ging es dann. Gleich muß ich eh kochen, damit wäre das Thema dann heute hoffentlich erstmal vom Tisch. 
Liebe Grüße, Andrea*

----------


## Monsti

Hallo Andrea,  Vollkorn- oder Graubrot tut's auch: immer mal wieder einen Bissen (nur einen!!!) von einer Scheibe trockenem Brot nehmen und intensiv durchkauen. Trockenfrüchte, Knäckebrot oder Zwieback gehen ebenfalls. Das Beispiel "Studentenfutter" nannte ich nur, weil man das Zeug ganz problemlos in der Handtasche, Hosen- oder Jackentasche mit sich rumtragen kann. Wichtig ist es, dass Du es erst gar nicht zum Heißhunger kommen lässt, denn dann neigt man dazu, wahllos in sich hineinzuschaufeln. Besser wäre es zur Zeit auch, würdest Du statt der drei normalen fünf kleine Mahlzeiten zu Dir nehmen.  Liebe Grüße von der cortisonerprobten Angie

----------


## Smurf

*Hi Monschterle,  
ich habe es heute eigentlich wirklich gut hinbekommen, bin aber sehr dankbar über Deine Tips, denn mir fehlt jegliche Erfahrung mit diesem Thema. 
Vollkornbrot habe ich heute ganz weggelassen, aber Knäckebrot hat mir gute Dienste geleistet. Eben gab es Abendessen, für mich Kohlrabigemüse und Kartoffeln, für Lars das gleiche, aber noch ein Stück gebratenes Hähnchenbrustfilet dazu.  
Für nachher steht schon selbstgemachter Erdbeerquark bereit, aus 0,3 %igem Quark und frischen Erdbeeren plus ein klein wenig Vanillezucker.  
Außerdem trinke ich Brennesseltee, kann sicher nicht schaden und halt viel Wasser und auch mal ne Saftschorle. 
Monschterle, ab wann kann denn dieses Vollmondgesicht kommen? Rein interessehalber, noch ist nichts zu sehen, dafür habe ich gute Wassereinlagerungen an beiden Füssen bis zur Wade hochgehend.  
Schmerzen heute abend wenig bis keine, HURRA! 
Liebe Grüße, Andrea*

----------


## Monsti

Hi Andrea,  einmal bekam ich wg. Meningitis das Cortison höchstdosiert (am 2. Tag fast 2000 mg) i.v. Da kam das Vollmondgesicht bereits nach 5 Tagen, und ich bekam einen (für mich) tierisch hohen Blutdruck. Bei Deiner Dosis kannst Du in ca. 2-2,5 Wochen damit rechnen, wobei Du dann ja "nur" noch auf 20 mg bzw. 10 mg bist. Mach' Dich nicht verrückt. Das Vollmondgesicht ist noch das geringste Übel. Wichtiger ist es, dass Du versuchst Dein Gewicht einigermaßen stabil zu halten.  Liebe Grüße von Deinem Monschter

----------


## Smurf

*Hi Monsti,  
ja, das mache ich, das kannst Du mir glauben, das Gewicht beobachte ich mit Argusaugen.  
Hmm, hast Du vielleicht noch einen Tip bzgl. der Wassereinlagerungen, die mal am Knie, mal an den Händen und heute abend eben an den Füssen sind?  
Ich versuche wirklich, mich nicht zu bekloppt zu machen, aber irgendwie hat sich die ganze Sache heute erst bei mir im Kopf gesetzt und obwohl ich bei RO sehr interessante Sachen gelesen habe, habe ich - vielleicht verständlicherweise - etwas Angst, was da noch kommen mag. 
Nun bin ich erstmal gespannt darauf, was der Rheumadoc morgen abend sagt.  
Bist Du morgen über Tag erreichbar? Würde mal durchklingeln wollen... 
Liebe Grüße, Andrea*

----------


## Monsti

Klaro, Andrea, ruf' nur durch. Ich würde ja auch gerne mal anrufen, aber von uns aus kostet's im Moment noch ca. das Zehnfache. Evtl. ändert sich das aber bald.  Gegen die Wassereinlagerungen helfen: Bewegung, Bewegung und nochmals Bewegung, dazu an milden Mitteln: alles möglichst wenig salzen, Tees aus z.B. Ackerschachtelhalm, Bachbunge, Bibernelle, Birke, Brennessel (machst Du ja schon), Wiesenschaumkraut, Esche, Giersch ... ansonsten frischer Spargel, Löwenzahnsalat und Reis. Ebenfalls hilfreich: Kneippen und Sauna.  Knuddelgrüßle von Angie

----------


## Smurf

*Hi Monschterle,  
das mit dem Anrufen von uns aus ist super ok, das können wir auch so beibehalten, mehr dazu gleich per PN. 
Vielen lieben Dank für Deine ganzen Tips, was würde ich ohne Dich machen? Ich sehe schon, wir haben einiges an Themen, wenn wir uns bei Euch erholen... 
Liebste Grüße, Andrea (RR )*

----------


## Patientenschubser

*einen Tipp am Rande der mit diesem Thema nix zutun hat. 
Kostenlos telefonieren geht z.B. unter peterzahlt es ist kein anmelden nötig oder der Gleichen 
einfach die eigene Nummer und die von dem der angerufen werden soll eintragen, 
dann kostenlos telefonieren klicken.
Es wird lediglich nach dem Geschlecht und dem Alter gefragt wegen gezielter Werbung.
Es muss für diese Zeit nur die Seite von www.peterzahlt.de offen bleiben, wegen der 
o.g. Werbeeinblendung über die das Ganze finanziert wird. Ansonsten wird das Gespräch sofort unterbrochen.
Es sind 30 min kostenloses Gespräch in folgende Länder möglich: 
    * Telefonauskunft
    * Niederlande (+31)
    * Australien (+61)
    * Norwegen (+47)
    * Belgien (+32)
    * Österreich (+43)
    * Dänemark (+45)
    * Polen (+48)
    * Deutschland (+49)
    * Portugal (+351)
    * Finnland (+358)
    * Schweden (+46)
    * Frankreich (+33)
    * Schweiz (+41)
    * Griechenland (+30)
    * Singapur (+65)
    * Großbritannien (+44)
    * Spanien (+34)
    * Italien (+39)
    * USA & Kanada (+1)
    * Luxemburg (+352) 
Leider geht dies nur vom deutschen Festnetz in die o.g. Länder anders herum noch nicht. 
Gruß Schubser*

----------


## Monsti

Stümmt Schubser, andersrum noch nicht. Aber wir sind gerade am Basteln ...  Grüßle von Angie

----------


## Smurf

*Nette Idee, Schubser, aber mir fehlt das Equipment dafür, da braucht man doch sicher ein Headset für den Compi, oder? 
Hammer nicht, genauso wenig wie wir diese Messanger haben. Muß ich nun traurig sein und weinen? 
Nööööööö, ich telefoniere recht günstig zu Monsti und überhaupt kommen wir mit ner halben Stunde auch gar nicht aus.  
Aber trotzdem danke für die Info! 
Liebe Grüße, Andrea*

----------


## Patientenschubser

Geh einfach mal auf die Seite! 
Nein du brauchst kein Headset, du telefonierst über dein Telefon, und du kannst die Verbindung sofort wieder herstellen. 
Oder ein Headset kaufen und über die Skypesoftware telefonieren, das geht überall von Compi zu Compi für umsonst unbegrenzt. 
Aber zurück zum Thema. 
Gruß Schubser

----------


## Smurf

*@ Schubser: 
Nochmal schnell zu dem Telefonieren: Vielen Dank für die Info's, Lars meinte nämlich, wir bräuchten dieses Headset. Hach, werde ich heute abend direkt mal glänzen... 
So, nun aber zurück zum Thema!  
Habe mich heute morgen gewogen und siehe da, nichts zugeniommen, dafür 300 g abgenommen! Tatataaaaaa.  
Habe eben ein Knäckebrot gefrühstückt, da ich das Corti nicht auf nüchternen Magen nehmen soll, wie ich es am Dienstag gemacht hatte, da ist es mir sehr schlecht bekommen. Brennesseltee steht neben mir, an den Geschmack habe ich mich schon wieder gewöhnt. Was tut man nicht alles für seine Gesundheit... 
Bin sehr gespannt heute abend auf den Termin beim Rheumadoc, muß gleich noch aufschreiben, was ich so alles hatte als Kind bis jetzt an OP's, Erkrankungen etc. und halt alle Medis, die ich nehme, auch die Nahrungsergänzungsmittel wie z.B. Zink sowie die komplette Familienanamnese, dann geht das heute abend schneller und der arme Mann kommt auch noch mal irgendwann nach Hause aus seiner Praxis. 19.30 Uhr habe ich Termin, müßte mit gut ner Stunde beim Doc rechnen. Oh Schreck! Lars kommt mit, alleine schon wegen dem Parkhaus, da wo ich rein muß, ist nicht gerade frauenfreundliches Parken angesagt, alles recht eng.  
Liebe Grüße, Andrea*

----------


## Smurf

*Hi zusammen, 
bin nun heute morgen auf 20 mg Prednisolon gegangen lt. Rheumadoc und habe auch auf Monsti's Tip gehört, die Tablette direkt morgens noch im Bett einzunehmen auf nüchternen Magen.  
Muß nun sagen, da ich mal denke, daß es an der wesentlich niedrigeren Dosis liegt, habe ich keine Heißhungerattacken bis jetzt und auch sonst habe ich keine weiteren Nebenwirkungen wie z.B. noch gestern bemerkt bis jetzt. Der Juckreiz ist weg, das Schwindelgefühl auch, hatte ich nach den 60 mg doch sehr stark über einige Stunden hinweg. 
Bin mal gespannt, wie es heute weitergeht, habe eben einen Apfel gegessen, aber das mache ich eigentlich immer um die Mittagszeit, mich von Obst oder rohem Gemüse zu ernähren.  
Heute abend koche ich wie immer, habe heute allerdings schon wesentlich mehr getrunken als die letzten Tage und fühle mich insgesamt - auch durch die seit gestern nachmittag bestehende Schmerzfreiheit - recht gut. Nur meine beiden Knie wollen nicht so wie ich, aber da kann ich gut mit leben nach der Tortour der letzten 3 Wochen! 
Viele Grüße, Andrea*

----------


## Leonessa

Hallo Andrea! 
Eine ehem. Paitentin von mir meinte mal, ihr Hausharzt hätte ihr empfohlen, keine andere Brotsorte wie Roggenbrot mehr zu essen, das würde gegen das Mondgesicht und Einlagerungen gut helfen.
Allerdinbgs konnte sie mir nciht nährers dazu sagen, außer dass sie das für sinnvoll hält und ich finde auch nicht davon. Aber vielleicht kannst du ja mal deinen Arzt fragen, ob da irgend etwas dran sein kann und dir helfen würde?! 
Liebe Grüße Julia

----------


## Monsti

Hallo Julia,  früher hatte ich *nur* Roggenbrot gegessen, aber das Vollmondgesicht hatte ich unter Cortison trotzdem - auch noch bei nurmehr 4 mg Methylprednisolon über Jahre. Aber ansonsten nahm ich leider nirgendwo zu ...  Liebe Grüße Angie

----------


## Smurf

*Hi Ihr Lieben, 
seit gestern nehme ich nur noch 20 mg Predni und der Heißhunger ist irgendwo auf der Strecke geblieben, da kann er auch getrost bleiben. 
Ich bin das erste Mal seit Wochen schmerzfrei und kann - bis auf wenige Handgriffe - wieder alles machen. Da freue ich mich sehr drüber, wer solche Schmerzen kennt, weiß wovon ich rede. 
Selbstverständlich werde ich weiterhin mit Argusaugen meine Waage betrachten und auch weiterhin darauf achten, was und wieviel ich esse am Tag, das tue ich aber eh bzgl. der weiteren Gewichtsabnahme. 
Liebe Grüße, Andrea*

----------


## Monsti

Hi Andrea,  super!!! Du wirst sehen, dass Du noch viel geringere Nebenwirkungen haben wirst, wenn Du erst einmal unterhalb von 7,5 mg bist. Zudem bin ich sicher, dass auch diese Dosis noch hilft. Wenn Du dann bei ca. 5 mg Cortison oder sogar weniger über längere Zeit hängen bleibst, ist das kein Drama.  Nun hoffe ich, dass Du bald eine astreine Diagnose hast und es sich tatsächlich "nur" um eine infektreaktive Arthritis handelt (die ohne adäquate Behandlung u.U. auch in eine chronische RA übergehen kann). Für meinen ersten Megaschub über gut vier Monate war eine nicht erkannte EBV-Infektion verantwortlich. Zwar hatte ich vorher schon immer mal wieder Schübe, doch nie so viele Gelenke betreffend und auch nicht so ausdauernd.  Liebe Grüße von Deinem Monschterle

----------


## Smurf

> Nun hoffe ich, dass Du bald eine astreine Diagnose hast und es sich tatsächlich "nur" um eine infektreaktive Arthritis handelt

 *Hi Monschterle,  
darauf hoffe ich sehr, habe am Montagfrüh bei meiner HÄ Termin zur Befundbesprechung, wobei die gar nicht weiß, daß ich schon beim Rheumatologen war, aber ich habe ja den ausführlichen Befundbericht direkt mitbekommen. Sehr schön wäre es nun, wenn die Laborergebnisse morgen hier eintrudeln würden, mein Rheumadoc sitzt auch am Wochenende in seiner Praxis und kann somit auch die Emails direkt abrufen.  
Mit 20 mg Predni kann ich auf jeden Fall schon viel besser umgehen als mit 60 mg, wie vorhin geschrieben, die Nebenwirkungen auch z.B. Hitzewallungen sind wesentlich weniger bis fast gar nicht mehr vorhanden. Wenn das so bleibt oder noch besser wird und auch die Schmerzen/Entzündungen wegbleiben, dann freue ich mich natürlich noch mehr.  
Liebe Grüße,  
Andrea*

----------


## Monsti

Hi Andrea,  zum Glück hast Du inzwischen nicht nur von mir, sondern auch vom Spezialisten gehört, dass die 60 mg Anfangsdosis völlig überdimensioniert waren. Ich gestehe, dass ich mich anfangs, als ich noch keine Ahnung hatte, darauf ebenfalls eingelassen hätte, total naiv, wie ich damals war. Zum Glück ist mein Hausarzt so erfahren, dass er mit Cortison gut umgehen kann ... Nach 7 Jahren bin ich längst soweit, dass mir mein Hausarzt eine notwendige Cortison-Dosis und deren Ausschleichen 100%ig selbst überlässt.  Auch ich brauche das Cortison noch ab und an. Dann fange ich je nach Ausmaß der Beschwerden mit 12 oder 16 mg Urbason an, reduziere, sobald die Entzündungen und damit verbundenen Schmerzen erheblich nachgelassen haben (meistens bereits am 2. Tag), zunächst auf 8 mg, am nächsten Tag auf 4 mg. Ist dann die Welt wieder in Ordnung, lasse ich am übernächsten Tag alles wieder weg. Bisher klappte das prima: super Wirkung, Null Nebenwirkungen. Mir ist Cortison bis heute lieber als jedes NSAR, inzwischen aber nur noch möglichst kurzzeitig.  Liebe Grüße von Deinem Monschter

----------


## Smurf

> Hi Andrea,  zum Glück hast Du inzwischen nicht nur von mir, sondern auch vom Spezialisten gehört, dass die 60 mg Anfangsdosis völlig überdimensioniert waren.

 *Hi Monschterle,  
ja, aber von Dir als erfahrene cP'lerin habe ich es zuerst gehört und das hat mir schon zu denken gegeben, daß Du mit Deinen damals 30 Gelenkentzündungen wesentlich niedriger angefangen hast als ich mit der Cortison-Dosis. Auf der anderen Seite bin ich ja froh, daß meine HÄ mir überhaupt Cortison verschrieben hat. Und noch froher bin ich eben, daß der Rheumadoc mir da mit dem Rausschleichen auch ziemlich freie Hand läßt, eben nach meinem persönlichen Befinden.  
Für das nächste Mal weiß ich nun auf jeden Fall Bescheid, sollte ich sowas nochmal bekommen. 
Liebe Grüße, Andrea*

----------


## nickie

Zum Thema Heisshunger und Cortisolunterstützung habe ich folgende Tipps:
kein Alkohol, kein Zucker - egal welcher, keine raffinierten Kohlehydrate wie Weissmehle aus Weizenmehl. bevorzugt Vollkorn. Roggenkorn entwässert den Körper - weizenkorn dunst den körper auf. Kaffee ja (1-3 kl. Ta)aber dabei immer essen und über den tag verteilt. Keinesfalls hungern - evtl. mehrere kleine mahlzeiten. wenn möglich nicht am fett sparen. Ginsengtee sollte versucht werden. Milch und evtl. deren Produkte in maßen bis gar nicht. Geschmacksverstärker in Brühe und Gewürzmischung (Maggi) scheuchen den Hunger auf. Ebenfalls Süssstoffe. Ausreichend Schlaf 7-8std., wenn möglich vor 23Uhr ins Bett. Sport der nicht zu sehr belastet, je nach Leistungsfähigkeit - kein Leistungssport! Entspannungstechniken. Die Umstellung bitte sehr langsam vornehmen und mit den Arzt vorher absprechen. Es kann sein das die Cortisoneinnahme wirksamer und stabiler wird. Dadurch verschwinden die Hungerattacken. Der Entzug kann evtl. sehr hart sein kein süsses und weissmehl mehr zu sich zu nehmen. das gewicht pendelt sich ein und die infektanfälligkeit wird sich verbessern. viele Krankheiten lassen sich damit unterstützen. mir sind bekannt: migräne, psychose, adhs, nebennierenerkrankungen, rheuma, neurodermitis, reizdarm. PMS.

----------

